# My new ride!!!!



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

2009 ranger hd 700, paid $7000 for it, bone stock with only 200miles on it


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Great deal! What are your plans for it? 

Ranger owner wannabe


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Prolly snorkels, some tunes, sti wheels, 32 terms, 2inch forward a-arms with 3 inch lift


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well got my new upgrades on, the pic does no juctice 
It has
Super atv forward a-arms 
3inch signature series highlifter lift
31inch outlaws s/w
14in HD2's


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Looks great !!! Mine is coming together nicely too. Will post pics when it's done. I almost went with those same wheels, but decided to go black. Those look good with the laws though.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

The wheels match the Ranger, looks good man.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks great


----------

